

How child porn killed my app called YayNay - uptown
https://medium.com/p/c0ccea6d8b2c

======
dTal
I don't get it, this app was clearly doomed and he says so:

"Two weeks after our re-launch we only had 1100 total users, 1079 of whom I’m
sure were people I personally invited, bribed or guilt tripped into
downloading the app."

"Prior to the child porn incident we were seeing significant drops in user
acquisition and usage"

So how did a single incident with a perv (or more likely a troll) "kill" it?

